# Help with stocking a 20 gallon



## Cantra (Sep 26, 2008)

My father is going to set up a 20 gallon saltwater tank for me but he won't even buy the tank till i decide what i want to put in the tank. so question is what fish are easy to take care of for beginers? How many fish could i keep in a 20 gallon? What should i put in the tank (like LR, coral, anemones, ect.) if anything? 

My father has kept several saltwater tanks but he says the only thing he's going to do for me is set the tank up and then i have to do everything for it after that. So any info on care for the tank and the fish would also be very helpful.

thanks in advance


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I admire your dad offering to help set up the tank and sticking to his guns in doing so. I also admire him for telling you to be totally responsible for it. So, my advice is simply this. Read everything you need to know about saltwater aquaria keeping - I mean EVRYTHING ! Read several books on the subject so you can get a deep understanding. I'm sure your dad will be able to answer some of those questions for you as well.

Now on to the next question ...

A pair of clownfish is always a good bet for a beginner. Get tank-raised Occeleris Clownfish (aka : False Percs). Maybe even a single goby or blenny should be suffice. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cantra (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks!
are there any books that you would recomend?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, yes:

The New Marine Aquarium- by Mike Paletta
The Conscientious Marine Aquarist- Bob Fenner
Invertebrates- Anthony Calfo & Robert Fenner


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+2124


----------

